# My non-ratty rescue!



## BundleORats (12 mo ago)

Meet my new rescue, Tomato Soup. He went from not eating and being uncolored to being absolutely stunning very quickly!! Crazy how a clean environment can change a fish so much!
If you’re wondering he is a male veil-tail betta. 
He’s being rehomed to a friend but for now I get to spend time with this cutie!


----------



## BundleORats (12 mo ago)

He’s still very skinny but hopefully he’ll be a gorgeous and healthy little fish soon.


----------



## SonicRat (Jun 30, 2021)

He is lovely....I love fish,can watch them for hours,so relaxing


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Ooh, I'm a sucker for a betta in need of some love! He's beautiful!


----------



## 519313 (3 mo ago)

Nice Bettas so happy you rescued them. One of the most abused species of fish to date. When cared for properly they are rewarding. They have individual personalities. I'm a passionate Betta owner.


----------

